# La Liga picks for the weekend!



## collectivepicks.com (Oct 13, 2016)

I had a good run in the last 8 days with 6 betslips won out of 8 that means over 80% success rate with the help of my friends from collectivepicks VIP!

For the weekend I can share with you the following fixtures:

Las Palmas - Espanyol -> Home side to win or draw ( 1X Odds: 1,32 )
Villarreal - Celta Vigo -> Both teams to score ( GG Odds: 1,86 )

Total Odd: 2,40

Good luck and do your research!


----------



## betcatalog (Oct 31, 2016)

Valencia is improved and intense it seemed in the match against Barcelona, La Coruña readily accept the goals and ahead score with dropper, today I believe that Valencia can win

DEPORTIVO LA CORUNA vs VALENCIA CF @@ VALENCIA win, odds 2,55

Good luck


----------



## andrewapple (Feb 5, 2017)

Yes, betcatalog, you are absolutely right, Valencia seems more powerful than it used to be.


----------



## lukefinleymarsh (Sep 22, 2017)

LA LIGA Saturday 

 Atletico Madrid v Sevilla 

 Sevilla will travel to Atleti's new stadium for Saturday's early game. If you're betting on this match, here's a free betting tip from @MarkOHaire. 

 Asian Total Goals:  Under 2.5 Goals at 2.190

 Good luck!

-- Luke M


----------



## lukefinleymarsh (Sep 24, 2017)

La Liga Sunday 24th September

Espanyol v Deportivo La Coruna

It's a tough battle for Deportivo. They will visit Estadi Cornella-El Prat, home of Espanyol. The Catalan Club has a nice stats at home. They snatched 7 wins of their last 8 games when welcoming bottom six clubs. Plus, last season's most creative plater Pablo Piatti signed permanently this summer. On the other hand, Deportivo is wretched when traveling. 11 defeats in 16 winless trips to teams out of bottom 6 last season.

Asian Handicap Betting Recommendation: Espanyol -0.50 at 2.010

Betting preview and pick from @MarkOHaire. You can check his full preview here.

Good luck!

-- Luke M


----------



## lukefinleymarsh (Oct 1, 2017)

La Liga, Sunday 1st October

Real Sociedad v Real Betis Might not be the biggest match of the day, but certainly, there is value. We're expecting it to be another high-scoring match. Looking at the clubs, La Real has the highest goals per-game (4.33) in La Liga so far. On the other hand, Real Betis notched 7 goals in their last 3 fixtures, taking victory in each of those games. The smell of Over 3 goals is good.

Asian Total Goals: Over 3 Goals at 2.190 You can read @MarkOHaire's full betting insight for this match. Check it here.

Good luck!


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 29, 2017)

Who would have expected Girona to surprise Real Madrid after losing 1-0 in the half time. The odds were astronomical.


----------



## DenserMan (Jul 7, 2018)

It is fantastic


----------

